
NSA to share data with other agencies without “minimizing” American information - suprgeek
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/01/obama-administration-relaxes-rules-on-nsa-intelligence-sharing/
======
rbcgerard
It boggles the mind that this is "legal"

